

A Startup Never Closes - transburgh
http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/2009/2/4/a-startup-never-closes/10277/view.aspx

======
hendler
I was hoping this article was described a startup which runs out of money -
whose idea, source code, and service can will live on.

Still a fairly good read about startup working hours. Reading it on four hours
of sleep, I can relate.

